# What would you do in a free class...



## Cool Frog (Sep 27, 2010)

I am in Culinary Arts 2 We are learning the exact same thing as last year(combined Culinary 1 with Culinary 2) However my teacher got mad at me for cubing in class, now I am no longer allowed to cube in class. She has also banned me from sleeping (even though I aced the first 3 tests). So, my question is what would you do for 1 Hour 30 minutes of free time and you cannot cube or sleep?

Personally I plan on meditating.


----------



## Anthony (Sep 27, 2010)

You could get good at BLD memo. srsly.


----------



## Dene (Sep 27, 2010)

LMAO meditating.

Listen to some death metal and headbang until you get banned from that.


----------



## Forte (Sep 27, 2010)

preach about god


----------



## Cool Frog (Sep 27, 2010)

School banned electronics in class... I would if I could haha.

Why would I preach about god when I could preach about the FSM?


----------



## TK 421 (Sep 27, 2010)

eat, you're in cooking class. unless your cooking is poisonous
BLD 2x2 or keychain 3x3 inside your backpack
BLD 2x2 first then go for 3x3
play keychain 3x3 *INSIDE* your backpack, not outside


----------



## Edward (Sep 27, 2010)

Oh what not to do at a stoplight.


----------



## ThatGuy (Sep 27, 2010)

go to the "bathroom" for a long time. unless you have one of those schools where admins will pound you if you're out of class.


----------



## Weston (Sep 27, 2010)

Make faces at the teacher.


----------



## oprah62 (Sep 27, 2010)

Practice breath holding. I do this in Chemistry


----------



## dbax0999 (Sep 27, 2010)

oprah62 said:


> Practice breath holding. I do this in Chemistry


 
I always do this after a test when I'm waiting for the bell to ring.


----------



## IamWEB (Sep 27, 2010)

dbax0999 said:


> I always do this after a test when I'm waiting for the bell to ring.


 
And I just found something to do after my Physics test on Tuesday.


----------



## Carson (Sep 27, 2010)

Practice PLL time attacks... "aircubing"


----------



## hawkmp4 (Sep 27, 2010)

Actually pay attention.

Teach yourself math (or something else that can be done on paper).


----------



## teller (Sep 27, 2010)

Carson said:


> Practice PLL time attacks... "aircubing"


 
"Aircubing." Better than nothing, for certain!


----------



## Joker (Sep 27, 2010)

Get a keychain cube and put it in your pocket
Say you need to go to the washroom cause you are constipated
Cube in the washroom
Don't drop the keychain cube in the toilet


----------



## xXzaKerXx (Sep 27, 2010)

If the teacher is not worth paying any attention to, we play KILLA


----------



## Olji (Sep 27, 2010)

start penspinning (it looks so cool ), but he'll probably ban you for that after some time too x)


----------



## aronpm (Sep 27, 2010)

During my week I have a free period Monday afternoon, so I leave early. On Wednesday I start with a double free period, so I have 100 minutes which I spend on Maths, listening to music, and sometimes playing solitaire. On Friday I also have a double free period, so I do the same. 

Overall I have 200 minutes per week, which is 3 hours and 20 minutes, and I just do questions.


----------



## Cubenovice (Sep 27, 2010)

Finish your homework so you have time for cubing when you get home.

Perhaps you couod get a way with practicing fewest moves? Doesn't make as much noise as "regular" cubing

Or working on BLD memo or "image list"


----------



## Mastersonian (Sep 27, 2010)

aronpm said:


> During my week I have a free period Monday afternoon, so I leave early. On Wednesday I start with a double free period, so I have 100 minutes which I spend on Maths, listening to music, and sometimes playing solitaire. On Friday I also have a double free period, so I do the same.
> 
> Overall I have 200 minutes per week, which is 3 hours and 20 minutes, and I just do questions.


 
only 3 hours, really? I get 2 block off every other day, 80 min, fourth block off every day, 80 minutes, and lunch, 40 min. by my maths, thats 3 hours and 20 minutes every other DAY.


----------



## Owen (Sep 27, 2010)

So...

They banned cubing, electronics, and sleeping. What are they expecting you to do? Watch the paint dry?! 

I personally would bring in some paint, and watch it dry. Or plant some grass and watch it grow, or watch the now dry paint peel, or eat. (It is a culinary class.)


----------



## StachuK1992 (Sep 27, 2010)

Find a lock with a combination you don't know.

Find it.


----------



## Bryan (Sep 27, 2010)

Why did you sign up for a class if it's repeat information? Or was that not in the syllabus?

See if you can get transferred to a different class. Ask the teacher if you can have some advanced assignments.


----------



## RCTACameron (Sep 27, 2010)

You could draw a picture of the teacher, and then draw a moustache on it.


----------



## MagicYio (Sep 27, 2010)

Close your eyes, and cover one eye with your hand. Make sure no light goes in your covered eye, but only through the other eyelid. After 10 minutes or so, open your covered eye. Then close it and open your not-covered eye. You'll see more blue and green with that eye because it softened red (the red of your eyelid). It is very awesome to do


----------



## Escher (Sep 27, 2010)

fap.


----------



## Radcuber (Sep 27, 2010)

Escher said:


> fap.


 Woah. That is the most creative thing I've seen on this thread.


----------



## r_517 (Sep 27, 2010)

if you do think the class doesn't worth listening, do something that wouldn't disturb others, such as doing homework for other courses or reading books etc


----------



## Kian (Sep 27, 2010)

Write. It's something the teacher probably won't stop you from doing, and it's really a great thing to try. Be creative or just write whatever is on your mind. You may find you can learn more from yourself than from everyone else.


----------



## ben1996123 (Sep 27, 2010)

do some other work


----------



## deathbypapercutz (Sep 27, 2010)

Drop the class.


----------



## Cool Frog (Sep 27, 2010)

Stachuk1992 said:


> Find a lock with a combination you don't know.
> 
> Find it.


3 times is enough...



Bryan said:


> Why did you sign up for a class if it's repeat information? Or was that not in the syllabus?
> 
> See if you can get transferred to a different class. Ask the teacher if you can have some advanced assignments.


 
They said it was going to be different information.


deathbypapercutz said:


> Drop the class.


 
Required 3 years of some form of medical or performing arts class for a scholorship.


----------



## waffle=ijm (Sep 27, 2010)

fap


----------



## 04mucklowd (Sep 27, 2010)

Just use the time to chill


----------



## Andrew Ricci (Sep 27, 2010)

Look for aliens.


----------



## Chapuunka (Sep 27, 2010)

See if you can test out of it.

Draw a pretty picture and put on the forums. We'll expect one from you every day.


----------



## Sa967St (Sep 27, 2010)

Sing really loudly.


----------



## waffle=ijm (Sep 27, 2010)

Sa967St said:


> Sing really loudly.


DONT WANT NO PAPER GANGSTA


----------



## Bryan (Sep 27, 2010)

Cool Frog said:


> Required 3 years of some form of medical or performing arts class for a scholorship.


 
Is this college?


----------



## Cool Frog (Sep 27, 2010)

Bryan said:


> Is this college?


High school


Chapuunka said:


> See if you can test out of it.
> 
> Draw a pretty picture and put on the forums. We'll expect one from you every day.


Maybe, if I could only get my camera to connect to my computer...


----------



## Bryan (Sep 27, 2010)

So why can't you change to a different medical or performing arts class?


----------



## Cool Frog (Sep 27, 2010)

Have to follow a "track" so I would have to take like Health care 1-2-3
But, already have Culinary 1


----------



## Cool Frog (Sep 28, 2010)

I took you up on your idea of drawing pictures...


Spoiler



but I cannot seem to upload it... it is on my facebook...




did that work?


----------



## Sa967St (Sep 28, 2010)

Cool Frog said:


> I took you up on your idea of drawing pictures...
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> ...



no.

here you go:



Spoiler


----------



## Cubenovice (Sep 28, 2010)

Why draw little houses when you could have drawn cubes instead???
perspective anyone?


----------



## dabmasta (Sep 28, 2010)

I draw the album artwork I am currently listening to. I have long hair so my hair covers the earphones. If the teacher is strict I go in go in for attendance, then ask to use the washroom, and don't come back. Usually they won't notice but if they do they won't find you.


----------



## imaghost (Sep 29, 2010)

Learn blind or do other schoolwork. I would try blind personally. 
What part of Florida do you live in? I am in Cocoa


----------



## kdawg123 (Sep 29, 2010)

... Text...
Or if you get caught, play drums with pencils. 
Neither of my ideas are too smart, but I do both of them!


----------



## Samania (Sep 29, 2010)

I practice morse code. Comes in handy when there's a test.


----------



## maggot (Sep 29, 2010)

in highschool during free period, i would always read. it became very useful in college because i can quote japan literature and other literature translated from other language (classical literature, poetry etc). some is boring, but most is pretty good reading. most is not as 'exciting' as modern novels, but if you do brief literary analysis as you read, you can find many applications in college (if science major even, because you still have to take your core requirement). i am very glad that i read because english was not very easy for me, but when i had to write a paper, i had the content, i didnt have the ability to express myself properly. if i didnt have my 'content', i would have failed for sure!


----------



## CubesOfTheWorld (Sep 29, 2010)

Homework.


----------



## JeffDelucia (Sep 29, 2010)

I like to write strings of digits on a page. Then I spend time memoing them. Then I turn the page and write it from memory and then check if I got it.


----------



## Joemamma556 (Sep 29, 2010)

Hacky sack lol just stand up and start playing or just get up and start playing with things around the classroom XD


----------



## PatrickJameson (Sep 29, 2010)

People are rude.


----------



## Cool Frog (Sep 29, 2010)

Cubenovice said:


> Why draw little houses when you could have drawn cubes instead???
> perspective anyone?


They are cubes (but I fail at drawing)


imaghost said:


> Learn blind or do other schoolwork. I would try blind personally.
> What part of Florida do you live in? I am in Cocoa


 Apopka, trying to learn blind but need a sheet to show letters on cube so I can get it down=\


JeffDelucia said:


> I like to write strings of digits on a page. Then I spend time memoing them. Then I turn the page and write it from memory and then check if I got it.


How long are these chains? I can get about 15 in under a minute.

Along with that drawing, I took a 100 question test(little algebra problem on bottum of pic) and got pulled from my class for 20 minutes.


----------



## Edward (Sep 29, 2010)

Find out what tonights homework is, do it in class. Be productive, you're still at school :G


----------



## StachuK1992 (Sep 29, 2010)

Poetry is under-rated. Give it a go.


----------



## Alcuber (Oct 1, 2010)

JeffDelucia said:


> I like to write strings of digits on a page. Then I spend time memoing them. Then I turn the page and write it from memory and then check if I got it.


you should memorise pi


----------



## Cool Frog (Oct 9, 2010)

Spoiler










We had a substitute teacher. Then when the teacher came back I drew this. This is probably what my brain looks like.


----------



## ductape_girl (Oct 10, 2010)

What I do in class to kill time is pretend Im on drugs, vacant looks, stare at my hands and wiggle my fingers, things of that nature, until i get yelled at and sent out of the classroom. While in the hallway and teacher is yell at me some more pull out my 'minx and boggle the teacher into oblivion!


----------



## MEn (Oct 10, 2010)

Cool Frog said:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
your handwriting is terrible. It's worse than mine


----------



## Cool Frog (Oct 10, 2010)

ductape_girl said:


> What I do in class to kill time is pretend Im on drugs, vacant looks, stare at my hands and wiggle my fingers, things of that nature, until i get yelled at and sent out of the classroom. While in the hallway and teacher is yell at me some more pull out my 'minx and boggle the teacher into oblivion!


 
Why would you get yelled at for looking at your hands? I would think the teacher should surely be fired for yelling at a student for simply looking at their hands.


MEn said:


> your handwriting is terrible. It's worse than mine


I Know, It has gotten worse over the years... I think its a combination of not caring and my really large hands.


----------

